# Stacy Keibler hat geheiratet



## Harry1982 (18 März 2014)

> Stacy Keibler heiratet Unternehmer Jared Pobre
> 
> New York. Weniger als ein Jahr nach der Trennung von Hollywood-Star George Clooney (52) hat seine Ex-Freundin Stacy Keibler (34) ihren neuen Lebensgefährten geheiratet.
> 
> Stacy Keibler habe dem Technologie-Unternehmer Jared Pobre an einem Strand in Mexiko das Ja-Wort gegeben, berichtete das US-Magazin "People" am Sonntag. Für beide ist es die erste Ehe. "Wir wollten beide, dass der Tag unserer Liebe vertraut und besonders wird, und genau so war es", sagte das Paar der Zeitschrift. "Mein Glück ist unbeschreiblich", ergänzte Keibler.




Quelle: Ex von George Clooney: Stacy Keibler heiratet Unternehmer Jared Pobre


Das ging aber schnell. Muss ja wahre Liebe sein


----------



## MetalFan (18 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell. Muss ja wahre Liebe sein



Oh ja...  Solche "wahre Liebe" Ehen haben aber oftmals nur eine kurze Haltbarkeit.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Death Row (18 März 2014)

Ich werde Promi-Hochzeiten nie verstehen. "Oh wir kennen uns ja schon 2 Monate, lass uns heiraten!" Ne is klar


----------



## Q (18 März 2014)

Darauf kann George jetzt einen Nespresso trinken  :thx:


----------



## comatron (19 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich werde Promi-Hochzeiten nie verstehen. "Oh wir kennen uns ja schon 2 Monate, lass uns heiraten!" Ne is klar



Ist aber irgendwie logisch. Ein "normaler" Mensch hat sein ganzes Leben Zeit für seine Scheidungen, beim Promi reduziert sich das auf die Zeit seiner Bekanntheit.


----------



## Harry1982 (20 März 2014)

> Stacy Keibler's Intimate Beach Wedding



Stacy Keibler's Intimate Beach Wedding: Go Behind the Scenes - Marriage, Weddings, Stacy Keibler : People.com


Stacy`s vertrauliche Hochzeit? Aber dann ein Video davon ins Internet stellen


----------

